# diet and muscle building.



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

been watching a youtube channel called ask a real expert. ran buy a man called steve turano. he is sort of a myth buster.he says diet isn't critical for building muscle. it's lifting that you need to worry about. interesting stuff. gets you thinking anyway.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

another video in which he discusses this. i found it really interesting to watch.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

You need a certain amount of protein and energy to grow muscle is enough stimules, Its that simple HAHAH

Diet = Cooperation word to make money


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> been watching a youtube channel called ask a real expert. ran buy a man called steve turano. he is sort of a myth buster.he says diet isn't critical for building muscle. it's lifting that you need to worry about. interesting stuff. gets you thinking anyway.


This gets me thinking what a tool. Diet is key.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

muscular nerd said:


> been watching a youtube channel called ask a real expert. ran buy a man called steve turano. he is sort of a myth buster.he says diet isn't critical for building muscle. it's lifting that you need to worry about. interesting stuff. gets you thinking anyway.


Tell that to the likes of Jay Cutler etc. They would laugh in the guys face.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What he says is 100% correct.

Of course you can build muscle on a crappy diet (he talks about excess carbs and proteins, so I take his interpretation of that as a 'dirty bulk'), he also concedes at the end you'll likely put on more fat doing it that way... so I don't see what's so controversial.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

2004mark said:


> What he says is 100% correct.
> 
> Of course you can build muscle on a crappy diet (he talks about excess carbs and proteins, so I take his interpretation of that as a 'dirty bulk'), he also concedes at the end you'll likely put on more fat doing it that way... so I don't see what's so controversial.
> 
> he is saying that the amount of macro's required to build muscle is exaggerated.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I just thought "nice tits steve"


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> This gets me thinking what a tool. Diet is key.


lifting heavy weights is key. the body has no reason to utilise protein unless frequent training stimulus is present on the muscle.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> lifting heavy weights is key. the body has no reason to utilise protein unless frequent training stimulus is present on the muscle.


ok, carry on then lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

i would say its the other way round..

you could build a good physique if you're diet was on point and you didn't train..

depending on what job you did tho say a labourer would be able to look good I reckon with a good diet but no gym..


----------



## thebot (Jul 7, 2015)

If its all about training, they why are there so many $hit looking big lumps in the gyms i go to? Cos diet is poor....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Lots of you are missing the point. To BUILD MUSCLE training is more important than diet. This is not the same as what is best to get in decent shape as for this body fat levels matter a lot. As the guy says, diet is key for fat loss.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

thebot said:


> If its all about training, they why are there so many $hit looking big lumps in the gyms i go to? Cos diet is poor
> 
> high body fat doesn't mean they don't have muscle mass


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

people look shit cause they abuse carbs and have a lazy ass approach to diet and think that holding water is 'getting big brah'.

Of course your diet approach isnt critical to building muscle, but all depends on what the person's goal is.

a person will never eat zero cals, so with a shit diet you can still build muscle, but you do need to fuel your body so for the likes of people who are actively involved in training know that diet is key on the quality of muscle and how you will look overall ie fat gain, bloat, soft looking fatceps etc.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Lots of you are missing the point. To BUILD MUSCLE training is more important than diet. This is not the same as what is best to get in decent shape as for this body fat levels matter a lot. As the guy says, diet is key for fat loss.


this

i am glad i watched his channel. it was good to learn that i really didn't need to spend half my wages on protein shakes and all that other expensive crap. i just needed to keep lifting and that's all there is to it.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> this
> 
> i am glad i watched his channel. it was good to learn that i really didn't need to spend half my wages on protein shakes and all that other expensive crap. i just needed to keep lifting and that's all there is to it.


I wouldn't say what he's saying is a revelation or anything. And be aware if you just concentrate on getting loads of cals down your neck then while you might add plenty of muscle, you will also add plenty of fat.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Tren is all you need.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

You need to lift then eat and rest to grow

Diet is crucial, you will get better gains training twice a week with a good diet 7 days a week than training 5 times a week with a good diet 2 days a week. So i would say diet is key

Ofcourse you dont need to spend money on protein shakes, they are for convience. I dont use them as I would rather eat 40-60G protein per meal in real food


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

someone else trying to reinvent the wheel and likely trying to make money from it

nothing to see here ..move along.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Tren is all you need.


is that stuff as powerful as some people make out?

or is it just another steroid that's been overblown?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Reminds me of a Beatles song....


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

how come most of you guys on here look buff as f**k and after 2 years of training i still look like s**t? lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> how come most of you guys on here look buff as f**k and after 2 years of training i still look like s**t? lol


are you taking advice from tommy bananas?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

muscular nerd said:


> how come most of you guys on here look buff as f**k and after 2 years of training i still look like s**t? lol


those guys are on the special chicken breasts.. You don't want to go down that route


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

muscular nerd said:


> how come most of you guys on here look buff as f**k and after 2 years of training i still look like s**t? lol


Most people get too wrapped up in the details, spending hours looking for magic routines and spending their time in the gym doing backwards inverted cross flys because some chump on the interet says thats how to gain 9 inches on your chest in 4 weeks.

If you want to be big eat big, you wanna weight 19st eat enough to support that and lift often and as hard as you can.

If you want to be lean and be that lad flashing abs at every opportunity then nail that diet, lift often and as hard as you can.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

banzi said:


> are you taking advice from tommy banan


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Can you build muscle with a chit diet? Yes

Can you get the physique you want and are you training at your optimal? Probably not.


----------



## thebot (Jul 7, 2015)

If diet isnt critical, eat in a deficit, mostly $hit, but lift like a pro and see what gains are like?

For me, diet is key, eating well allows me to train well, and depending on goal at the time, lose fat or gain muscle

Obviously training is important but eat like $hit and youll look like $hit IMO


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

If we aren't talking optimal and just good progress it is really pretty simple.

Eat in surplus, eat sufficient protein and train to gain muscle (and some fat unfortunately)

Eat in a deficit, eat sufficient protein and train to lose fat (whilst trying to retain as much muscle as possible).


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ATM I'm on a slow cut (which is not a cut in the real sense of the word but is a cut as the goal is to reduce bf% while building LBM). It all depends on how you approach your goal.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Diet isnt crucial haha. Well put it this way as soon as i don't eat enough my strength starts crashing down


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Try yourself. Try it this way, For two months, each week, eat optimal in three days and dirty in rest 4 days and Exercise daily. And, in other two months, eat optimal 7 days and exercise 4 days. You will get the answer mate


----------

